# BLUE THERABAND



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I just received a package in the mail from Dankungmaster, and he threw in some TheraBand Blue. I have never used any other Theraband color besides gold and I want to make some can rippin bandsets for 3/8" steel. I don't have very much of the stuff maybe enough for one possibly two bandsets. I'm curious how you guys cut the TheraBand Blue and what type of ammo you shoot with it.


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Two blue bands instead one gold. Same size. It works well and it is faster than TBG. Very fast bands, but very short life.


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

They are theraband silver , they just look a bit baby blueish .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Silver in a 25/20 mm taper will shoot 3/8 inch steel nice. Easy pull and fast. I used this taper in the ECST 2013


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Reznik Krkovicka said:


> Two blue bands instead one gold. Same size. It works well and it is faster than TBG. Very fast bands, but very short life.


I agree, I do the same with TB black.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Here are some test result that I got a while ago. Temperature was around 68-70F (20-21C).

*TB-Gold *
Band cut = 3/4" wide x 7 1/2" long
Draw weight = 10 lb 9.6 oz @ 32"
Velocity = 198 fps
Ammo = 3/8" steel

*TB-Silver*
Band cut = 1" wide x 7 1/2" long
Draw weight = 8 lb 15.8 oz @32"
Velocity = 187 fps
Ammo = 3/8" steel

Notes:

- Band length is measured from fork tie to pouch tie.

- Draw length was 32"


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Silver is good stuff.


----------

